
AI May Have Finally Decoded the Bizarre, Mysterious 'Voynich Manuscript' - jkestelyn
https://www.sciencealert.com/ai-may-have-finally-decoded-the-bizarre-mysterious-voynich-manuscript
======
qubex
Interesting.

Of course proposed Voynich Manuscript decipherments are a dime a dozen, and
even here on Hacker News accounts of various ‘successes’ crop up about
biannually.

That said, I particularly like how diligent they are in acknowledging the risk
of false positives.

